# Anyone been out yet?



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

Anyone been out to the Haunts in their area yet? Friday I went to a Haunted Hayride, and today I went to a Haunted house, and it was the best haunted house I have ever been in, really. So, has anyone else been out yet?


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

none in this area yet.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Not open yet.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

ya none open yet.
looking back my answer was pretty vague, but i meant theyre not up and running in my area yet.:jol:


----------



## mattie (Sep 16, 2008)

In 2 more weekends we are going to venture out to one and I get to see my wife pee her pants again and laugh at my son cause my wife has to carry him through some scenes because his legs wont work...well they are more like paralized with fear! Good times!


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

I'm picking up a 50cc motor scooter today so next week I plan to zip around town on it checking out all the local yard displays lol I did get a few free passes to Reaper's Realm (The guy I made props for) so I'll be checking that one out next weekend. After next weekend I wont realy have the time to check stuff out as I have to run and operate my haunt every night. grr


----------



## DoubleX (Jan 13, 2008)

The haunts around here opened the last weekend of August! Ive been to The Beast and The Edge of Hell. Both great haunts, The Beast took 45 min to go through! :jol:


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Not sure if anything's open in our area yet, but we did go out to Cedar Point's Halloweekends last week! If you ever get the chance to go, I highly recomend it!


----------



## Great White (Jan 18, 2006)

I haven't been to Halloweekends yet but I've been meaning to go. there are a ton opening up in Michigan this weekend. There's a town near me that has one dedicated street that everyone on that block decorates their house. Almost like a contest. Pretty cool.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

This really burns me... I finally landed a good steady job that gives me enough cash to go out Halloweenin' properly and hit every pro haunt around... and then the debt collectors pound me into this rehab program that leaves me with barely enough cash to keep my gas tank full. AAAAAAUUUUUGGGGHHHHH!!!!







*sigh* Next year... maybe it'll all come together next year....


----------



## Alice (Sep 26, 2008)

None yet but I have one scheduled for this weekend. The one I really want to go to doesn't open until the 25th so I still have a little ways to go.


----------

